# Long Range .308



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Remington 700 posted on the exchange. Built by Roger at Rogers Rifle Shop in West Valley. Shes a tack driver looking for a new home.

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/remington-700-308-match/

Selling to finance some new shotguns for my son and I.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Specs? Barrel? Twist? Trigger? These would help especially with a higher quality custom.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah I probably should have included that, my bad. It has a Rock Creek Match Grade Barrel with 1:11 twist. The trigger is the Remington trigger that has been blue printed and set at about 2 1/2 lbs. 

I updated the exchange ad.


----------

